# 240sx on fire



## blu99sentra (Feb 14, 2005)

sorry if this is in the wrong place but i wanted to share these pics.
this happened at a show today in s.a. 240sx w/ full sr202det swap caught on fire in the parking lot

http://img135.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=importfaceoffsanantonio0076zw.jpg&cols=4


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

was it your ride?sorry man that gotta hurt :thumbdwn:


----------



## blu99sentra (Feb 14, 2005)

no it wasn't my car it was someone who was racing they were working on it and it caught fire


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

240's.... so hot right now

hmm sorry


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

daamn, that sucks really bad


----------



## BrianNVdCustoms (Feb 18, 2005)

famous last words... "if it were a fuel leak problem the motor would have caught fire."

minutes later...

"Damnit."


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

holly shit!

that is too bad...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

omg......its so fucking awsome but at the same time....saddens me.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

did they drop a bomb on it? goddamn...hopefully no one was hurt

http://img135.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img135&image=importfaceoffsanantonio0050oq.jpg
this pic has a fire extinguisher just kinda chillin...i dont think that fire extinguisher is gonna cut it.


----------



## blu99sentra (Feb 14, 2005)

there was only one fire extinguisher around that could be used and when the fire truck that is at the track showed up it had no water to put out the fire.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

No water to put it out? WTF, who is that damn stupid? My heart is saddened for that persons loss, I know how it feels.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

thats a rough loss... i hope no one pulled out marshmellows or hotdogs as a joke...... not impying that i would......... *pulls foot out of mouth* ahem... so sad, so very sad


----------



## blu99sentra (Feb 14, 2005)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> thats a rough loss... i hope no one pulled out marshmellows or hotdogs as a joke...... not impying that i would......... *pulls foot out of mouth* ahem... so sad, so very sad



there were people yelling out put some more lighter fluid on it,and saying they should roast some marshmellows and hotdogs


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Well That just plain sucks...I hope that never happens to me or anyone I know...Unless it was set by someone and the person deserves it...but then again personal property damage sucks.
Kick the person's ass if you have a grudge with them.

The Really sucks, and so does the Fire Department, not that the car would have been Salvagable.... :thumbdwn:


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

blu99sentra said:


> there were people yelling out put some more lighter fluid on it,and saying they should roast some marshmellows and hotdogs



are you serious.... i though i was the only one arrogant enought to say somethign like that... not to a car though, maybe to some well known world leaders


----------



## 240sxFr34k (Mar 5, 2005)

i blame iraq....>8).. poor 240..


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Must have been a serious fuel leak... If I spend the money on a car, I think I might look into a fuel cell or something safer for my car when racing... God that sucks... :balls:


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

When you hit a certain financial investment level in your car, one really should consider how to save it if something goes wrong. I installed a 10lb Halon fire extinguishing system in my car even before the turbo build. The bottle is under the passenger side dash; the pull cord is (ironically enough) where the lighter used to be  ; and the jets are installed on the fuel side of the engine bay. Must have been all that "safety-first" mentality I became obsessed with on my race team quite some time ago  . I actually had somebody ask if it was nitrous ... :crazy: .










... seriously though, that really sucks.


----------

